# trying to pick a handgun



## iceman_t32 (Oct 14, 2005)

I know this debate can go on and on...but, I am going to purchase a Glock this summer. Possibly two. I really like the .40 for the purpose of carry and protection, however, I would like something for bear (possibly Brown) backup gun as well.

I know that you have to consider the various grains of ammo your gun can handle, thus impacting velocity/energy. Is it possible to have a .40 fit the bill for both two-legged and 4-legged creatures. Or is it best to have .40 and a 10mm or a .40 and .45? Sure shot placement is essential, but I'm not getting a single shot for a reason:lol:

Also, is the cost of ammo a major factor as well when comparing these models?

Best,

iceman_t32


----------



## bigkid (Aug 20, 2008)

I have a Glock 27 (40 cal.) for carry and love it. Good Luck


----------



## BR549 (Feb 5, 2006)

> Is it possible to have a .40 fit the bill for both two-legged and 4-legged creatures.


 No. The only thing a .40 will do to a large bear is make noise. You'll need a .44 mag at the minimum with a tough bullet for that.


----------



## Ron L (Nov 12, 2000)

BR549 said:


> No. The only thing a .40 will do to a large bear is make noise. You'll need a .44 mag at the minimum with a tough bullet for that.


Agreed. If you intend to take a .40 into the woods to deal with bears, make sure you remove the front sight.


----------



## slowpoke (Jan 30, 2001)

I love my Glock but for a bear no way. Get the Glock for carry and load it with Pow'RBall amo. As for bear get the biggest hand gun you can shoot well.


----------



## WMUAngler (Oct 18, 2007)

If you look at the ballistics, a 10mm would most likely fail in stopping a charging brown bear. I'd trust it against black bear in the UP, but I'd prefer a 454, 460, 480, or 500 for a brown bear encounter. Here's a black bear story with the G20 10mm.

http://www.guitarsalon.biz/10mm/10mmhunt.htm


----------



## iceman_t32 (Oct 14, 2005)

From Ron L.: Agreed. If you intend to take a .40 into the woods to deal with bears, make sure you remove the front sight.....


That was good, pretty sad when I catch myself laughing at the computer screen


----------



## jmoser (Sep 11, 2002)

I have a G20 and handload some stout recipes with 200 gr bullets - your only remote chance is with 200 gr solids and even then max is around 1200 fps if you push it; pretty good penetration but cannot compare to my .44 with 300s at 1250 or a .454 or .460 at much higher levels.

Even the biggest handgun is marginal protection vs. Brown bear.

Full size 10mm is a big heavy gun - for everyday CCW look for a small, light, compact auto like the G23.


----------



## Swamp Monster (Jan 11, 2002)

As others have said, you need two different guns since the two tasks are very different. The .40 is great for people...even some 4 legged criters like wild dogs etc. However, the .40 would be worthless for use in protection against brown bears. It could kill a bear, but not untill it had done much damage! If your determined to carry for bear protection against the big bears, then only the big calibers are worth your time and their weight. Think heavy weight bullets in solid LBT's or other heavy constuction....penetration is the name of the game.


----------



## yooperkenny (Jul 13, 2004)

iceman_t32 said:


> ... I would like something for bear (possibly Brown) backup gun as well...


Some recent studies have shown that bear spray is more effective than firearms during bear attacks. Understand that I'm constantly looking to expand my collection of handguns and rifles for pretty much any excuse I can come up with but the spray option is looking pretty good while running the bear baits, trout fishing or whatever - affordable, lightweight, easy to carry and effective

Some related links (many more can be found online):

http://newsminer.com/news/2008/apr/2...ray-effective/ 

http://rds.yahoo.com/_ylt=A0geu9gleL...%2520spray.pdf 



Ron L said:


> Agreed. If you intend to take a .40 into the woods to deal with bears, make sure you remove the front sight.


The classics never die! :lol:


----------



## Northbound (Sep 17, 2000)




----------



## Jet08 (Aug 21, 2007)

Northbound said:


>


:lol::lol::lol::lol: I love this site!!!


----------



## iceman_t32 (Oct 14, 2005)

Thanks for the replies! With all that said, it looks like the .40 for carry. 

Though I still haven't figured out the best gun for the bears (with what Glock offers)?? Any other thoughts on that one?

Much appreciated,
iceman


----------



## Flash (Jan 17, 2006)

Browns, Grizzlies, Kodiaks, (all Ursus Arctos) http://gobiestogrizzlies.blogspot.com/2008/06/grizzly-or-brown-bear.html
require a round heavy enough and large enough to penetrate vitals, and stop aggression. In a Glock - good luck!


"_In a nutshell, this means that the grizzly bear, Kodiak bear and brown bear are all the same beast._"


----------



## Captain Tan Can (Nov 9, 2005)

Forget the auto and get a wheelgun in .44Mag or larger. If you need more than six shots it's gonna suck to be you! No time for safety just point and pull, I also think the .40 is going to wear on you carrying concealed. Get a small 9mm or the Keltec or Ruger in .380 and you'll find yourself carrying it more often and it is easier to hide, especially in warm weather clothing. Granted the .380 is not the greatest stopper but neither is a .40 if its home in the drawer!


----------



## Bear Creek (Feb 9, 2003)

Forget the Glock and get a wheel gun like others have said 44 mag. minimum. If you hand load you might be able to work up a load for the 41 mag. but nothing smaller than that. Plus revolvers are much more dependable for confrontations like a charging Grizzly!!:yikes: You didn't say whether you were hunting bears or just going to be in bear country. My vote would be a short barreled 12 ga. if I'm camping or hiking in bear country. Nothing better for dropping a big bear in his tracks, that's what the guides use to track wounded bears. If its good enough for them its good enough for me!!

BC


----------



## iceman_t32 (Oct 14, 2005)

Good point Capt. I have a 38 special that I carry when State side. It is small and easy to conceal, but I really bought it for the Mrs. 

I guess I will have to spend a lot of time at the local gun shop trying out the different guns (insert sigh).  I guess someone has got to do it.


----------



## iceman_t32 (Oct 14, 2005)

Oh ya, the gun would be a back up for hunting purposes. Both out west (likely with a rifle) and in state (likely with a bow).


----------



## KalamazooKid (Jun 20, 2005)

Obviously you get a lot of opinions in a thread like this, but a good carry gun and a brown bear gun are *very* different. Since you've already stated that you want to buy a couple of them, buy a compact Glock for carry purposes and then a .44 mag (absolute minimum) wheel gun with a good holster for when in big bear country.

I was just in the gun shop yesterday with a neighbor who could not decide between a semi auto .40 and a .357 revolver (this would be his first hand gun). The only simple solution? *BUY BOTH!*


----------



## MedHawk (Mar 3, 2009)

If you do choose a 9mm for carry, I suggest Hydro-Shocks, they really level the playing field. (147gr.)


----------

